

Amateur photo of the Sun (in HD) - j_baker
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/08/23/the-sun-roils-over-mexico/

======
j_baker
Just in case anyone missed it, the HD photo is here:
[http://www.astrophoto.com.mx/upload/2011/08/22/pwg_high/2011...](http://www.astrophoto.com.mx/upload/2011/08/22/pwg_high/20110822191336-1ad76cf5.jpg)

